# Trough below panels



## Lambchop56 (Jun 23, 2012)

I AM INSTALLING A 3'x8"x8" TROUGH BELOW A 6" DEEP PANEL, IS IT A VIOLATION THAT THE TROUGH IS NOT THE SAME DEPTH AS PANEL ABOVE IT?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

i see that a lot....


----------



## Lambchop56 (Jun 23, 2012)

*What?*



captkirk said:


> i see that a lot....


Ok so what do u think?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

110.26(a)(3)


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Honestly, i see it so much i would be shocked if its a problem.. I would have to look through my book to be sure.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Celtic said:


> 110.26(a)(3)


 looks like your good to go... thanks and please leave your comment card by the door...


----------



## Lambchop56 (Jun 23, 2012)

*U*



captkirk said:


> looks like your good to go... thanks and please leave your comment card by the door...


Is there a maximum amount it can protrude beyond panel? 6" maybe?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Lambchop56 said:


> Is there a maximum amount it can protrude beyond panel? 6" maybe?


We won't do all the research for you...read 110.26(A)(3)...post what you think is correct...we will either agree or give you the correct answer ~ that's the way the game is played here.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

The trough cant go 6 inches past the front of the panel . No more. So you got a 6 inch panel and 8 inch trough.. Your two inches past the front of the panel... Looks good to me.. 

Do you have the code in front of you..? 

Within the height requirements of this section, other equipment that is associated with the electrical installation and is located above or below the electrical equipment shall be permitted to extend not more than 6 in beyond the front of the electrical equipment.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Celtic said:


> We won't do all the research for you...read 110.26(A)(3)...post what you think is correct...we will either agree or give you the correct answer ~ that's the way the game is played here.


sorry... :whistling2:


----------



## Lambchop56 (Jun 23, 2012)

*U*



Celtic said:


> We won't do all the research for you...read 110.26(A)(3)...post what you think is correct...we will either agree or give you the correct answer ~ that's the way the game is played here.


I was looking for the correct answer big guy because i looked and didnt see but i do recall at one time it was in the code. I do not think its a problem i was looking for reassurance game on


----------



## Lambchop56 (Jun 23, 2012)

*U*



Lambchop56 said:


> I was looking for the correct answer big guy because i looked and didnt see but i do recall at one time it was in the code. I do not think its a problem i was looking for reassurance game on


Thank you for your input i do appreciate it


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Lambchop56 said:


> I was looking for the correct answer big guy because i looked and didnt see but i do recall at one time it was in the code. I do not think its a problem i was looking for reassurance game on


 Oh be nice... it would get boring if all we did was give out free answers..We like to discuss here... I saw you were from Jersey so You had me at NJ...


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

captkirk said:


> sorry... :whistling2:



You know the saying...

Show the man where to find the answer and they will show gratitude,
Give the man the answer and they will give you an attitude.

:laughing:


----------



## Lambchop55 (Jun 23, 2012)

Celtic said:


> You know the saying...
> 
> Show the man where to find the answer and they will show gratitude,
> Give the man the answer and they will give you an attitude.
> ...


Sorry fella didnt think youd be so sensitive lol sheesh again thank you for your help.. Fyi i went ahead with the install but it crossed my mind after the fact without a book in front of me so figured id ask and didnt think attitude came with answer LMMFAO thanks again pumpkin


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

OK, you Jersey guys, settle down, the rest of the country is watching!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think about 90% of the NJ posters are genuine nut jobs. There's something in the water over there. Medical waste, I believe.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Lambchop55 said:


> Sorry fella didnt think youd be so sensitive lol sheesh again thank you for your help.. Fyi i went ahead with the install but it crossed my mind after the fact without a book in front of me so figured id ask and didnt think attitude came with answer LMMFAO thanks again pumpkin


 I think about 90% of the posters here are genuine nut jobs. There's something in the water. Medical waste, I believe.....:whistling2:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

ban...? Im not a moderator....tough guy..


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

captkirk said:


> ban...? Im not a moderator....tough guy..





Wopmick56 said:


> B careful celtic will ban u he the hall monitor lol


You too?

:laughing:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Wopmick56 said:


> Sorry big fella wrong guy forgive me


Hi Cletis! Where have you been?:whistling2:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

hEY break it up you two!


----------

